# Problem gelöst: Epson Drucker Tintenfüllstandanzeige



## thecamillo (5. November 2009)

Hallo Liebe Liebenden,

nach ettlichem Suchen in diversen Foren, wie man diese oftmals nervige Tintenfüllstandanzeige von Epson Drucker deaktiviert aber niemad so recht bescheid weis, hielt ich es für angebracht einmal bei Espon selbtst anzurufen.

Sie kennen sicherlich das Problem:

Ihre Tintenfüllanzeige zeigt an, dass irgendeine Farbe aufgefült werden muss und solange Sie dies nicht tun, druckt Ihr Epson Drucker auch nicht oder die vermeidlich leere Farbe auch nach dem besagten Austausch nicht gedruckt wird.

Der Epson Support rät nach Austausch der leeren Partone das Gerät manuell zu resetten. 

Dazu schalten Sie Ihren Espon Drucker aus entfernen die Stromzufuhr (Stecker ziehen) und entfernenden den entsprechenden USB-Stecker von Ihrem Epson Drucker der mit Ihrem PC oder USB-Hub verbunden ist. 

Nach 45 Minuten laut Epson Support haben sich bis dahin die internen Speicher vollständig entladen und Sie können Ihr Gerät wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Sofern Sie dennoch die Anzeige als lästig erachten empfiehlt es sich diese Steuerungssoftware zur Überwachung Ihres Füllstandes permanent zu deaktivieren.

Öffnen Sie dazu unter Windows mit Klick auf _Start_ -> _Einstellungen_ -> _Drucker_ mit der *rechten Maustaste* wählen Sie Ihren Epson Drucker aus und wählen ganz unten in dem aufpoppenden Menü _Eigenschaften_ und danach dann den Button Druckeinstellungen. 

Nun erscheinen die Druckeinstellungen für Ihr Epson - Gerät. 

Wählen Sie nun aus dieser Registrierkarte den Abschnitt Utility aus. Innerhalb dieses Abschnittes finden Sie meist unten einen Button mit der Bezeichnung Geschwindigkeit&Fortschritt. Klicken Sie darauf. Es erscheint eine Auswahl mit diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Bei dem Punkt EPSON Status Monitor xy deaktivieren setzen Sie ein Häkchen.

Dat war alles. Von nun an keine nervigen Füllstandabfragen mehr.

Bitte bewerten Sie diesen Beitrag. Danke.

Es grüßt thecamillo


----------

